# الكتب والمخطوطات > أخبار الكتب >  صدر حديثاً تعليقات ابن باز على صحيح البخاري4 مجلدات

## أحمد المنصور

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
صدر حديثاً كتاب ( الحلل الإبريزية من التعليقات البازية على صحيح البخاري) 4مجلدات
بقلم / ابن مانع الروقي ومن اصدارات دار التدمرية

----------


## سلمان أبو زيد

جزاكُم الله خيرًا ؛

ورحم اللهُ إمام أهل السّنّـة في زمانه العلامة عبد العزيز بن باز .[ آمين ]

----------


## الحمادي

جزاك الله خيراً أخي أحمد على هذه البشارة الطيبة

----------


## آل عامر

بشرت بكل خير

----------


## اليونيني

نسبة هذا الكتاب للشيخ ابن باز فيه كثير من التجوز .. خصوصاً أنه يوجد فيه الكثير من المباحث من وضع المؤلف وليست من قول ابن باز ..
وقد سمعت أن مؤسسة الشيخ ابن باز (برئاسة ابنه الشيخ أحمد الباز) لها اعتراض على طبع هذا الكتاب .. فهل هذا صحيح ؟؟

----------


## ابن رجب

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## وليد الدلبحي

هل المقصود بالمؤلف 


> ابن مانع الروقي


هو الشيخ عبد الله بن مانع الروقي أو لا.

----------


## أحمد المنصور

> نسبة هذا الكتاب للشيخ ابن باز فيه كثير من التجوز .. خصوصاً أنه يوجد فيه الكثير من المباحث من وضع المؤلف وليست من قول ابن باز ..
> وقد سمعت أن مؤسسة الشيخ ابن باز (برئاسة ابنه الشيخ أحمد الباز) لها اعتراض على طبع هذا الكتاب .. فهل هذا صحيح ؟؟


السلام عليكم
أولا اخي العزيز مؤسسة الشيخ يرأسها الشيخ عبدالمحسن الباز ثم أن المؤسسة اطلعت سابقاً على الكتاب ولم يكن لها عليه أي ملاحظة
بارك الله لك في عمرك وعلمك والسلام عليكم

----------


## معاذ

بارك الله فيكم جميعا

----------


## أبو عبد الله بن عبد الله

نعم هو الشيخ عبد الله بن مانع تلميذ بار بشيخه مع بقية إخوانه طلاب الشيخ كثر الله من أمثاله ونفع به
نعم الرجل هو

----------


## ابوالمنذر

جزاكم الله خيرا
هل التعليق على كامل البخاري أم أنه وصل الى باب معين ؟
بارك الله في الجميع

----------


## صالح بن ناصر

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
[justify]من أراد ن يطلع على ملابسات هذا الموضع فليتفضل مشكوراً بزيارة الإخوة في مؤسسة سماحة الشيخ عبد العزيز بن باز الخيرية في منزل سماحة الشيخ في حي البديعة بالقرب من مجمع الرياض الطبي شارع سماحة الشيخ وبالقرب من مسجد الأميرة سارة أو الاتصال على هاتف رقم 4354444 تحويلة الإدارة العلمية من 601- ألى 605 مع العلم بأن أوقات الدوام من الساعة الثامنة صباحاً وحتى الساعة الخامسة بعد العصر . [/justify]

----------


## المحرر

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> [justify]من أراد ن يطلع على ملابسات هذا الموضع فليتفضل مشكوراً بزيارة الإخوة في مؤسسة سماحة الشيخ عبد العزيز بن باز الخيرية في منزل سماحة الشيخ في حي البديعة بالقرب من مجمع الرياض الطبي شارع سماحة الشيخ وبالقرب من مسجد الأميرة سارة أو الاتصال على هاتف رقم 4354444 تحويلة الإدارة العلمية من 601- ألى 605 مع العلم بأن أوقات الدوام من الساعة الثامنة صباحاً وحتى الساعة الخامسة بعد العصر . [/justify]


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته .
حياك الله يا أخي صالح .
ملابسات ماذا ؟!
هل احتكر علم الشيخ - رحمه الله - على هذه المؤسسة التي حرمت الناس من الاستفادة من تراث الشيخ ؟!
وإذا أخرجت لهم كتاباً صغير الحجم باعته بأعلا الأثمان !

----------


## معترك النظر

علم الشيخ ليس حكرا على المؤسسة
نعم لو كان من يخرج الكتب ليس من طلاب الشيخ أو أنه ليس من الأمناء فهنا يحق لمن عنده لبس أن يعترض أما مادام أنه من كبار طلاب الشيخ فجزاه الله خيرا وننتظر منه ومن غيره المزيد

----------


## صالح بن ناصر

[justify]المؤسسة بها لجنة علميةمكونة من كبار طلاب سماحة الشيخ منهم الشيخ عبد العزيز الراجحي والشيخ عبد العزيز السدحان وكلهم نحسبهم والله حسيبهم من أهل التقوى والورع فهل هؤلاء حرموا الناس من علم سماحة الشيخ وهل باعوا الكتب بأغلا الأثمان ، حاسب على كلامك في المرات القادمة .[/justify]

----------


## المحرر

> [justify]المؤسسة بها لجنة علميةمكونة من كبار طلاب سماحة الشيخ منهم الشيخ عبد العزيز الراجحي والشيخ عبد العزيز السدحان وكلهم نحسبهم والله حسيبهم من أهل التقوى والورع فهل هؤلاء حرموا الناس من علم سماحة الشيخ وهل باعوا الكتب بأغلا الأثمان ، حاسب على كلامك في المرات القادمة .[/justify]


بغض النظر عن الأسماء التي ذكرتها !
الواقع أمامنا الآن : أين تراث الشيخ ابن باز - رحمه الله - ؟!
تعليقات يسيرة على نسخته من البلوغ تباع بسعرٍ مرتفع ، وليست من أصح النسخ ، وبعد قرابة عام أو أقل ، تطبع طبعة ثانية مصححة ومعدلة !
ثم بعد - ربما - ( سنوات ) سيخرج شرح الشيخ على البلوغ ... مسلسل مآسٍ !!
أما فتاوى نور على الدرب ، فأرنا أحد المشايخ الفضلاء - ولعله يتيسر له كتابة نقدٍ لهذا الكتاب فيما بعد - ما يضحك الثكلى - ولله الحمد والمنة - !
ولله في خلقه شئون !

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

> من أراد ن يطلع على ملابسات هذا الموضع فليتفضل مشكوراً بزيارة الإخوة في مؤسسة سماحة الشيخ عبد العزيز بن باز الخيرية في منزل سماحة الشيخ في حي البديعة بالقرب من مجمع الرياض الطبي شارع سماحة الشيخ وبالقرب من مسجد الأميرة سارة أو الاتصال على هاتف رقم 4354444 تحويلة الإدارة العلمية من 601- ألى 605 مع العلم بأن أوقات الدوام من الساعة الثامنة صباحاً وحتى الساعة الخامسة بعد العصر .


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اللمز المجمل الذي لا يدرى غرضه = لا ينفع، 
فهل الإشكال في المادة العلمية ؟ أو الإخراج ؟ أو الحقوق ؟ أو غيرها ؟
فإن بعض الأمور يختلف عليها وهي لا تهم القارئ شيئا. 
وما دام الأمر متاحا ولا يحجز عن معرفته إلا الاتصال فقله هنا وأرح كل من اطلع على الموضوع من تعب الاتصال فهناك عَالَمٌ من خارج البلاد يصعب أو يتعذر عليهم ذلك .
وليتك تلقي الضوء على مهام هذه اللجنة المذكورة، وهل هي مشرفة فعلا على ما يصدر ومسؤولة عنه أم هي شرفية فقط  ؟

----------


## عبد المحسن بن عبد الرحمن

المشايخ الفضلاء ..
الإخوة الكرام ..
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته    وبعد
لعل في الأمر لبسا ، حفظكم الله ، فلا المؤسسة احتكرت علم الشيخ ، ولا الشيخ عبد الله بن مانع وفقه الله تجاوز أو تجوز في نسبة الكتاب لشيخنا رحمه الله .
أما المؤسسة ، فالقائم عليها هو الشيخ عبد المحسن الباز من خيرة الرجال علما وفضلا وخلقا ، نحسبه كذلك ولا نزكي على الله أحدا ، وهو ممن يقضي أوقاته في نشر علم الشيخ وتسهيل خروجه ، ولعل المشكل في الأمر ، هو أنه بعد وفاة الشيخ رحمه الله استعجل بعض أبنائه بإصدار بيان فهم الناس منه أن فيه حكرا وتحجيرا على علم الشيخ ، ثم إنهم بعد ذلك تفهموا الأمر ، وزال ما كانوا يخشونه بحمد الله .
وأما بالنسبة للشيخ عبد الله بن مانع فجزاه الله خيرا على جهده في إخراج هذا الكنز الثمين ، ونسأل الله أن يوفقه لإخراج ما لديه من الكنوز الباقية ، وليس في ما ذكرته تجوزا أخي الكريم ، فإن غالب الكتاب هو تعليقات لشيخنا رحمه الله ، وكون الشيخ عبد الله يضع فيه بعض البحوث التي كان شيخنا رحمه الله يطلب بحثها أو غيرها مما فيه نفع وفائدة ، فهذا من العلم الذي ينتفع به ، ولا تثريب عليه ، لا سيما أنه قد ميزها وأفصح أنها من قلمه ، فهو على ذلك مشكور مأجور .

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

بارك الله فيكم 
لكن المؤسسة لم يعجبها صنيع الشيخ عبد الله بن مانع واعترض عليه جمع من المسؤلين فيها!
لا للجانب العلمي وإنما لأجل لعاعة الدنيا.
وتفاصيل ذلك لا يحسن ذكرها.

----------


## عبدالله العلي

صنيع الشيخ عبدالله بن مانع ، وفاء عظيم من تلميذ نجيب لشيخه الكبير ، سواء أعجب المؤسسة أو لم يعجبها ؟

----------


## عبدالله العلي

سؤال:
اين أشرطة الشيخ التي سجلت له من قبل مندوب ابن الشيخ ، لم يخرج منها حسب علمي إلا القليل بل اقل من القليل ، وقد مضى على وفاة الشيخ قرابة ثمان سنوات .
الله المستعان

----------

